
Ask HN: I quit my developer job and want something more social - whamlastxmas
I&#x27;ve been a software developer most of my career and I no longer have any interest in writing lines of code. I think I would enjoy a job  that is more focused on emails, helping people directly, or helping make decisions.<p>Any suggestions of roles within the tech industry I should look for that still pay fairly well and has a good career trajectory? I&#x27;ve been looking at product manager positions and applied to a few, but I&#x27;m honestly not super clear on what the day-to-day looks like for a product manager or how it differs from a project manager.
======
howard941
Sales and marketing people are treated like gods at my $FORTUNE_500 from what
I can see when promotions are handed out. Have you considered any of those
roles?

~~~
whamlastxmas
I know I sound like I'm being picky, but sales and marketing both sound sort
of icky to me. Maybe I'm just being too pretentious.

~~~
howard941
Well for what it's worth I share your opinion. I suck at marketing and don't
enjoy the glad handing that goes with a sales position. Some people are cut
out for that sort of thing, but those people aren't us.

------
raooll
Have you looked at developer evangelist profile ?

